# My second $0 tip delivery in 2 days



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

So far I've had pretty good luck with GH orders in my market that have a $0 in-app tip, where the diner will tip me in cash upon arrival. However the last two $0 in-app tip orders were in a shittier part of town, and netted no cash tip.

Luckily, this was on GH where they seem to add on a "bonus" amount to compensate for it. (Previously I've stated that I enjoyed $0 in-app tip orders because it would be a double win, a "tip" aka bonus from GH and cash tip from diner)

I guess I've learned and have to adapt to the fact that some people will stiff, especially in poor-er neighborhoods.

Even though I should base my delivery acceptance rule based strictly on whether the offer screen amount is acceptable (with or without a tip from the diner themselves), but the jerk in me wants to reject/unassign these deliveries just out of spite so that this type of behavior (tip stiffing) is not "rewarded" with prompt delivery.

At the end of the day, if the total amount from GH is acceptable (and they were on these orders, but not spectacular), it really shouldn't matter to me but I feel like I am being a part of setting the bar lower and hurting other drivers and myself down the road, if I continue to not unassign these types of orders and having the diner wait an extra length of time.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

If you have a double order, I 'tip prioritize', meaning, if 2 orders are set to be delivered, the one that tipped gets delivered first above all.
In the order the tips were. That's what I got.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> If you have a double order, I 'tip prioritize', meaning, if 2 orders are set to be delivered, the one that tipped gets delivered first above all.
> In the order the tips were. That's what I got.


Bingo! One order tips $10 and the other $0, guess who gets theirs first!


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Start rejecting the ok-ish orders going to the hood. Or any order going to the hood for that matter.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> So far I've had pretty good luck with GH orders in my market that have a $0 in-app tip, where the diner will tip me in cash upon arrival. However the last two $0 in-app tip orders were in a shittier part of town, and netted no cash tip.
> 
> Luckily, this was on GH where they seem to add on a "bonus" amount to compensate for it. (Previously I've stated that I enjoyed $0 in-app tip orders because it would be a double win, a "tip" aka bonus from GH and cash tip from diner)
> 
> ...


Were they no contact deliveries? Customers are loving this because they can skate on tips. Especially on DD, I cannot believe drivers still will play the lottery on a $3 delivery from Wendy's on a non contact delivery.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

"non contact delivery" means absolutely nothing in my market. The app puts the non-contact instructions in by default and most diners don't bother changing it or adding to it, but about half of them will come out to get their food. Unless I see specific instructions from the diner that they typed in themselves rather than the pre-canned message that doordash puts in for them by default, it usually doesn't mean much as it is a very urban environment and people at the very least want you to be buzzed into a gate.

A very large majority of the people that live in the city are quite wealthy and it doesn't seem to bother them that much to tip $8-10+ on something like a half mile, 1 mile delivery, it happens very often.

The types of behavior you see in your market likely has little to no relevance to what goes on out here


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I've delivered to some real ghetto apartments and gotten tips. The rich are more likely to give you Zero.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Toby2 said:


> Start rejecting the ok-ish orders going to the hood. Or any order going to the hood for that matter.


You'd be surprised. This entire city of about a million is in about 50 square miles bound by ocean in three directions and the wealth ranges from billionaires and mega multi-millionaires to a small minority of working-class. There are plenty of wealthy people and people that tip well within a mile or less. In other words, it's not as heavily physically segregated in many neighborhoods due to the gentrification of some of the formerly poorer neighborhoods

Edit- For instance this one I got just now. Not uncommon


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> the one that tipped gets delivered first above all.


which app do use that shows you the tip in advance. UE, doesn't I"ve heard. Which is disspointing because I pretip to get better service.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> I've delivered to some real ghetto apartments and gotten tips. The rich are more likely to give you Zero.


Bullish!t


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> If you have a double order, I 'tip prioritize', meaning, if 2 orders are set to be delivered, the one that tipped gets delivered first above all.
> In the order the tips were. That's what I got.


TippersEat FIRST !


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

If I accept a stacked/batched GH order and see that one is low/no tip, I drop it and only deliver the high tip order



KevinJohnson said:


> I've delivered to some real ghetto apartments and gotten tips. The rich are more likely to give you Zero.


It's usually the opposite for me. I would much rather deliver to a nice house

I just had back to back $10+ GH non tip orders, both @4 miles each. I'll gladly take those


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> which app do use that shows you the tip in advance. UE, doesn't I"ve heard. Which is disspointing because I pretip to get better service.


Doordash.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> "non contact delivery" means absolutely nothing in my market. The app puts the non-contact instructions in by default and most diners don't bother changing it or adding to it, but about half of them will come out to get their food. Unless I see specific instructions from the diner that they typed in themselves rather than the pre-canned message that doordash puts in for them by default, it usually doesn't mean much as it is a very urban environment and people at the very least want you to be buzzed into a gate.
> 
> A very large majority of the people that live in the city are quite wealthy and it doesn't seem to bother them that much to tip $8-10+ on something like a half mile, 1 mile delivery, it happens very often.
> 
> The types of behavior you see in your market likely has little to no relevance to what goes on out here


Ahhh you are wrong here. I live in an area of stupid wealth. NBA players. NFL players. NASCAR drivers. Joe Gibbs. Heirs to Johnson and Johnson (you know, Johnson's Baby Powder). Michael Jordan has a house up here. I live FAR from anything ghetto.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't know why that is relevant in any way to what I am saying. I'm telling you how it works here and how it works there doesn't mean that it works the same way here just because there's wealthy people there.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> which app do use that shows you the tip in advance. UE, doesn't I"ve heard. Which is disspointing because I pretip to get better service.


DoorDash and Grub hub both do.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> DoorDash and Grub hub both do.


so, only UE doesn't. Good to know. I use UE and GH as a customer. I do the pretip on both, but now might wait until after to tip for UE since pretipping has no effect.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just accepted another $10+ non tip GH order. Seems like they are baking in the no contact/no tips to the offers lately.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just accepted another $10+ non tip GH order. Seems like they are baking in the no contact/no tips to the offers lately.


I went to go buy something on Grubhub.
You have to SELECT $0 tip. It's not a default. It's just a cheap ass.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> I went to go buy something on Grubhub.
> You have to SELECT $0 tip. It's not a default. It's just a cheap ass.


So there's no option to tip in app?

How is that supposed to work with no contact?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Delivery drivers: You need to download the Customer app for your platform. Familiarize yourself with how it works. 
Place an order so you know what the customer sees.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Delivery drivers: You need to download the Customer app for your platform. Familiarize yourself with how it works.
> Place an order so you know what the customer sees.


They all work the same, its not rocket science. Customer orders through the app and driver delivers it. Only difference is that there is apparently no option for the customer to tip for GH. This is recent because I was getting tips on Saturday


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> apparently no option for the customer to tip for GH


So you haven't confirmed by checking yourself?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

There's an option to tip for me. Now what?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> so, only UE doesn't. Good to know. I use UE and GH as a customer. I do the pretip on both, but now might wait until after to tip for UE since pretipping has no effect.





uberboy1212 said:


> They all work the same, its not rocket science. Customer orders through the app and driver delivers it. Only difference is that there is apparently no option for the customer to tip for GH. This is recent because I was getting tips on Saturday


Well, from the driver side of UE I assumed the person placing the order couldn't pre-tip. But I've been corrected on that front in a thread last week. Now looking back and paying attention the last couple days, UberEats tips don't seem to filter across to my side until 1+ hour(s) AFTER I deliver. Would be nice for UE to show that upfront as it could have barring if I accept it or not.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> So there's no option to tip in app?
> 
> How is that supposed to work with no contact?


There's an option to add a tip.
But it's pre-selected for you. I believe the amount is 25%
So if it's $0, they MEANT FOR IT TO BE

Stop taking low ass deliveries and wishing you get a tip in person.
It won't happen (generally).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Would be nice for UE to show that upfront as it could have barring if I accept it or not.


As a customer that would be my preference. I want the driver to know and rise to the occasion. So to speak. When I now use UE I won't over do the tip since it has no effect on performance.

sometimes I really wonder about WOWs. 



uberboy1212 said:


> So there's no option to tip in app?


of course there is. I believe the default is 20% on the TOTAL. I always adjust as I won't tip on delivery, service and tax amounts. Food only.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

SHalester said:


> As a customer that would be my preference. I want the driver to know and rise to the occasion. So to speak. When I now use UE I won't over do the tip since it has no effect on performance.
> 
> sometimes I really wonder about WOWs.
> 
> ...


Yea I know how it's supposed to be but he made it sound like the tip feature was missing. Didn't sound right that's why I asked

These cheap ass non tippers are loving it right now. They don't have to look u in the eye anymore, which is prob the hardest part of not tipping


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> which is prob the hardest part of not tipping


I tip for food, period. When delivery it might not be 15% because really what are the variables? And what percent of the work does the restaurant do?
I know with UE I won't be over generaous with the tip since the driver doesn't even see it until after. AND I've never had a repeat driver on EU or GH.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> I've delivered to some real ghetto apartments and gotten tips. The rich are more likely to give you Zero.


I've had crappy people and all socioeconomic classes. Crappy people are just crappy people


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> I've delivered to some real ghetto apartments and gotten tips. The rich are more likely to give you Zero.


How do you think those folks got rich? Certainly being a tightwad was a major factor.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> Certainly being a tightwad was a major factor


....or spending wisely and not setting fire to money. Pretty sure tips aren't a relevant factor.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> Start rejecting the ok-ish orders going to the hood. Or any order going to the hood for that matter.


I've been stiffed more by delivery orders going to high income areas.

Free your mind and your ass will follow.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Ghetto runs are more likely result in a fake report of missing food than a tip.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

In my area it is wildly unpredictable. A poor neighborhood might be a high tip. A wealthy neighborhood might be a stiff. You just never know. But in general I get better tips in the nicer neighborhoods. The only trouble is they tend to be on the outskirts of town, or beyond, so by the time you deadhead it may negate the tip. Always a toss up between higher tips or faster turnover.


----------

